# New System



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

I am going to make a new computer and was going to use the suggested items from the $500 AMD build. My budget is $600 so far the only thing i am changing is the case. Am i good to go?

Thanks!

Case: Newegg.com - APEVIA X-PLORER2 Series X-PLORER2-BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case



> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-770T-USB3 @ $89.99
> Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-770T-USB3 AM3 AMD 770 USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
> 
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X 2 555 (3.2 ghz) @ $89.99
> ...


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Case doesn't have bad reviews. Most cases are about general aesthetics and features. So if it is visually appealing to you and has all the features you want, I don't see anything wrong with that case.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to go


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cases are a personal choice. Apevia cases are a little to the flimsy side and I have no use for side mounted fans. You could do better for less money.
i.e. -Antec 300 $60: Newegg.com - Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

I would want a 550W or better PSU but the build looks good.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Pushpin,

Your system looks good. If you decide to look at other cases as an alternative, I recommend Cooler Master, Antec, and Thermaltake cases. They are pretty good!!!


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

When i went to order the RAM is the only item out of stock, is there some other kind or should i wait?

Also i am wanting to replace my laptop with a desktop so will this be more powerful then my current laptop(msi Gx630)?


----------



## KD5EEJ350 (Apr 19, 2011)

Pushpin said:


> When i went to order the RAM is the only item out of stock, is there some other kind or should i wait?
> 
> Also i am wanting to replace my laptop with a desktop so will this be more powerful then my current laptop(msi Gx630)?


Anything with a dedicated graphics card is going to trash a laptop as far as anything visual is concerned, same goes for onboard graphics in desktops.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How about these for ram> Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A PC will be considerably more efficient than a laptop.
Good RAM suggestion from wrench97.


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the RAM : )

Okay i have actually picked a different case. There is a version with and one without a power supply, is the supply any good? Newegg.com - Thermaltake Armor A90 Black Steel / Plastic Gaming ATX Mid-Tower Computer Case VL98521W2U w/ 850W W0319RU Modular Power Supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That PSU is made by HEC and they are not the best quality. 
These two are SeaSonic made and have a 5 yr. warranty.

XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W $89: Newegg.com - XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W ATX12V v2.2 / ESP12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 $100: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

Now the Video Card is out of stock so i went with the one from the $800 setup is that compatible?



Thermaltake Armor A90 Gaming Mid-Tower Chassis With Cable Management Water Cooling SSD Support And Tool-Less Installation ...

Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Item #: N82E16822136319

GIGABYTE GA-770T-USB3 AM3 AMD 770 USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
Item #: N82E16813128431

SAPPHIRE 100314-2SR Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
Item #: N82E16814102913

XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W ATX12V v2.2 / ESP12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power ...
Item #: N82E16817207007

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH
Item #: N82E16820231276

AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition Callisto 3.2GHz Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Desktop Processor - C3 Revision HDZ555WFGMBOX
Item #: N82E16819103846

Subtotal $673.93


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you go up to the 6870 look at a 80+ 750w or better psu


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

I saw todays shellshocker was G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL would that hurt any to pick up?

Is there a similar video card to the Gigabyte Radeon HD 5670 so i dont have to get a different power supply?

Power supply picked out right now is the XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Stay with the 2X2GB pair. 4GB is more than enough RAM.
The 650W PSU is more than good for a 5670.


----------



## duanomo (Dec 30, 2010)

Pushpin said:


> I saw todays shellshocker was G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL would that hurt any to pick up?
> 
> Is there a similar video card to the Gigabyte Radeon HD 5670 so i dont have to get a different power supply?
> 
> Power supply picked out right now is the XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W.


Or you can get the better Radeon 5770, Radeon 6850 or GTX 460 which should work fine with the 650 watt XFX PSU.

Sapphire for ATI cards; EVGA for NVidia


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

Can you link me a card?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

HD5770> Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100283FLEX Radeon HD 5770 FleX 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Item #: N82E16822136319

GIGABYTE GA-770T-USB3 AM3 AMD 770 USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
Item #: N82E16813128431

SAPPHIRE 100283FLEX Radeon HD 5770 FleX 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with ...
Item #: N82E16814102906

XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W ATX12V v2.2 / ESP12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power ...
Item #: N82E16817207007

AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black Edition Callisto 3.2GHz Socket AM3 80W Dual-Core Desktop Processor - C3 Revision HDZ555WFGMBOX
Item #: N82E16819103846

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH
Item #: N82E16820231276

Hows that now? Order case yesterday so i wouldn't change my mind again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks good, are you intending to try and unlock the other 2 cores on the CPU?


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

I dont think so because i dont know how or what it does? But i am open to the idea :embarased


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All Phenom II's are Quad core CPU's, the dual cores have 2 locked cores, they may or may not be defective cores, some are locked simply to fill the orders for dual core CPU's while others actually have one or both cores that are actually defective, That said the early releases of the x2 550 had a good probability of having 4 good cores, but now it's 50% at best, if you were hoping to unlock I would say to buy the x4 840 quad core CPU for about the same price(lower L2 cache size) as the x2 to be sure you end up with a quad.


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey thanks so far guys iv gotten some of the stuff already and all of it is ordered except the graphics card. All of the ones that were suggested are out of stock and anyone link me to a decent one that is compatible with everything, Thanks!



> Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
> Item #: N82E16822136319
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-770T-USB3 AM3 AMD 770 USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
> ...


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

The HIS HD 5770 is in stock, they make some good stuff: Newegg.com - HIS H577FK1GD Radeon HD 5770 (Juniper XT) 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card w/ Eyefinity


----------



## Pushpin (Feb 23, 2008)

Is it just as good as the other ones and will it work with everything else i have? Why are there so many that are like the same if you dont mind me asking?


----------

